# Filing, motions, delays, anger - Rinse and repeat



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Do lawyers EVER tell you the truth about how long things take and how much it really cost to end a marriage??

All I did was get married 18 years ago - I did not commit a crime, did not embezzle funds, did not neglect my daughter, am a great mom and was a pretty decent wife. 

I put all my trust and dedication into a man who I loved, put every paycheck for 18 years into a joint account and tried to create a happy home. 

My STBXH had affairs and was caught in many lies. After waiting for my emotions to settle and seeing there was no hope of reconciliation - I filed for divorce. I never wanted my marriage to end but do not like the man my husband has turned into.

Ex has avoided all financial and child responsibilities for the last 2 years, avoided his siblings, friends and just hid behind a door at his "girlfriends" house. 

I tried to mediate a fair settlement with shared custody and child support. Was not out for blood by any means and sent him every document so we can agree. He avoided EVERYTHING.

My *ONLY* term where I will not budge, my daughter cannot have any contact with his "girlfriend" who is a convicted felon, 4 DUIS on record, embezzlement charges and 3 evictions. 

I interviewed lawyers before filing and told ALL that he would probably go dark and not respond to any documents or requests from court. They ALL said that if he did that in the state of Florida, we file motion for final and get the wish list. Easy peasy!! All lawyers I interviewed also told me since my child is a minor I have every right to enforce a child protection act to keep her away from ANY convicted felon

Well - clearly that is NOT the case. Lawyer is now stammering. Already went through my first retainer, clearly not sure what was done for that money. Asked today for an itemized bill since May. 

Told lawyer I wanted a final motion filed with court and now she is waivering because we have a minor child. Really??? wasn't she a minor child when I first filed.

All we have is debt, I make a decent income, can afford to raise my child without ex (have been doing this for 2 years since he left) and have been the cheerleader for him to continue to be involved in my daughters life. I send him school events, times. Give him updates on her grades. Encourage him to take her out to dinner "without convicted felon" and always hear excuses.

Tonight I get an email from STBXH wanting all this paperwork from me, accused *me of lying *about lawyers and is playing this victim role. SERIOUSLY??? 

I am furious, frustrated, sad, tired and mad as hell. How long does it take to get divorced when one person is the only adult??

Has anyone else has child care issues with an felony girlfriend/boyfriend who wants access to your child?


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel for you! I'm not in that situation but I can understand why you're so frustrated. Could you get a second opinion from a different lawyer? I wish I could suggest more but I'm in Canada and the laws are totally different.


----------

